# Postpardum Spotting/Pregnancy/Breastfeeding?? (A Bit TMI)



## erica57401 (Nov 27, 2007)

**note to admin - I had NO idea what forum to post this on, so I just stuck it here**

So...I had bleeding for about 6 weekspp and then spotted for 3-4 days at 8 weeks and then again at 12 weeks. No real flow...just spotting, sometimes heavy...always brown tinged and no menstural symptoms at all. I have no idea if this was AF or not...

I am EBFing with DD who is 3.5 mos.

Problem has come now that DH and I have DTD twice this week w/o protection...call them slip ups...whatever you will...more on his part than mine for sure, but could those spotting issues have been AF??? If so, what are the odds of getting pregnant again?? I don't know if I can quite digest that idea right now. :-\

Any suggestions??


----------



## Kellie_MO4 (Jan 14, 2006)

I've heard it's extremely easy to get preggo within the first few months... so I'd just keep an eye on things and maybe test in a few weeks...?


----------



## kati_kati (Jan 20, 2007)

my guess is that if you are really EBF with night nursing and everything, it's unlikely it's AF. i had lingering spotting on and off till 10 weeks pp. that said, you should be careful!! check other fertility signs etc.


----------



## erica57401 (Nov 27, 2007)

i have been checking other things...mucous and the like...no other signs of ovulation or af at all...just the spotting....

I am EBFing - night nursing on demand - elle sidelies and pretty much has a boob at her disposal all the time. I SAH with her....


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Fertility


----------



## 3pink1blue (Jun 23, 2008)

I had the same thing this time around. My son is 10 weeks old and I spotted at 8 weeks and a little spot again yesterday. I know for 100% fact that I am not pregnant.

I would be careful if I was you though. You could end up like me - my big baby was born July 27, 2007 and my little baby was conceived December 2007! I had no sign of AF or anything, and she was EBF on demand, co-sleeping, etc. Followed all the rules of LAM, but ended up with babies 13 months apart. I wouldn't send him back, of course, but one year a part is a little close for comfort.


----------

